# Primobolan while cruising?



## username1 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was researching primobolan last night and found out how safe it is. I was wondering is it ok to run it while you're cruising after a blast? Or should you wait a while after your blast to give you organs a break like you normally would with harsher compounds? I was just wondering if it's that safe if you could just start it right after you ended a blast, even if it was 600-800mg/wk would that be ok, or no? 

lastly, should primobolan only be used after you've put on decent mass? in other words if you're still bulking you should keep bulking until you start running primo? is it usually recommended for cutting?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 10, 2013)

A friend on another board cruises with 600 primo per week.

SAD said this in another thread and its the best way I've seen it explained. On a cruise, take enough to keep you holding size, strength etc depending on your goal.


----------



## pirovoliko (Jan 10, 2013)

Think youre fine crusiing with primo.  I know lots of guys crusie with mast as well and I plan on trying that.


----------



## DADAWG (Jan 10, 2013)

REal PRIMOM WOULD BE GOOD FOR CRUISEING BUT THERES A LOT OF FAKE PRIMO OUT THERE SO BEWARE.


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> REal PRIMOM WOULD BE GOOD FOR CRUISEING BUT THERES A LOT OF FAKE PRIMO OUT THERE SO BEWARE.



Great point.  If you are cruising on what you _think_ is primo, but it's actually boldenone (either ester), it could be dangerous and damaging at the doses and length of time you'd be using primo.

That being said, if I knew for a fact that it's legit primo, I would love to run it at 800mg/wk for 20-30 weeks while cruising at 300mg/wk (it's not trt, it's a cruise to keep me at 290lbs and strength up).


----------



## DaKajun (Jan 10, 2013)

DADAWG said:


> REal PRIMOM WOULD BE GOOD FOR CRUISEING BUT THERES A LOT OF FAKE PRIMO OUT THERE SO BEWARE.



When you say fake, do you mean its a cheeper compound or just oil? If a cheeper compound is used what might it be? Winny?


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2013)

DaKajun said:


> When you say fake, do you mean its a cheeper compound or just oil? If a cheeper compound is used what might it be? Winny?



Look up (I already answered that just for you.)


----------



## airagee23 (Jan 10, 2013)

SAD said:


> Great point.  If you are cruising on what you _think_ is primo, but it's actually boldenone (either ester), it could be dangerous and damaging at the doses and length of time you'd be using primo.
> 
> *That being said, if I knew for a fact that it's legit primo, I would love to run it at 800mg/wk for 20-30 weeks while cruising at 300mg/wk (it's not trt, it's a cruise to keep me at 290lbs and strength up).*




Me too Id love to run some Primo at that dose for a nice long run. Ive never ran it before. Might have to do just that here in a month


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2013)

airagee23 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Me too Id love to run some Primo at that dose for a nice long run. Ive never ran it before. Might have to do just that here in a month



So you're a sniper.  I got it, watch your 6 my friend.  Hahahahaha.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Jan 10, 2013)

Gonna have to have deep pockets to cruise on Legit primo for 20+ weeks


----------



## SAD (Jan 10, 2013)

Emmerz24 said:


> Gonna have to have deep pockets to cruise on Legit primo for 20+ weeks


----------



## 63Vette (Jan 10, 2013)

Perhaps someone with more knowledge than me in this area can say for certain but it seems like before Primo powders were back bros were using Mast as the fake... it might be hard to tell if it was Mast but I would know Eq for damn sure.... I hate that shit. LOL

One day when I am rich and famous I will let you know..... meanwhile.... tuna fish, tuna fish, let's all eat some tuna fish!!!


Vette


----------



## corvettels3 (Jan 11, 2013)

username1 said:


> I was researching primobolan last night and found out how safe it is. I was wondering is it ok to run it while you're cruising after a blast? Or should you wait a while after your blast to give you organs a break like you normally would with harsher compounds? I was just wondering if it's that safe if you could just start it right after you ended a blast, even if it was 600-800mg/wk would that be ok, or no?
> 
> lastly, should primobolan only be used after you've put on decent mass? in other words if you're still bulking you should keep bulking until you start running primo? is it usually recommended for cutting?



Just keep it simple and stick with a low dose of test..


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 11, 2013)

As everyone stated if its real primo then......

Im cruising on tren so if I can do that I think primo should be fine lol


----------



## username1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. What is it best used for? Say you did a bulk blast, NPP/TPP or deca/dbol whatever and after your blast would it do you any good to cruise on primo? Or is it best used for people who already have decent size and want to go into a caloric defecit and want to lose fat but, maintain their size?


----------



## SAD (Jan 11, 2013)

Either, but I would use it for a steady long term cut.  You can afford to cut calories to a smaller extent and run it for 5-6 months to see a significant bf drop without much, if any, muscle loss.


----------

